# Complimentary Foods



## TxBrew

What is your favorite combo of food & wine? What foods with what wine?


----------



## smurfe

My favorite wine pairing is a big red with a medium rare steak. I am also one of those odd balls that likes a red wine with pasta. I do prefer a white with seafood. Pinot Grigio is probably my favorite white.

Smurfe


----------



## Sacalait

Chocolate anything and strawberry wine ain't bad either.


----------



## Abby

Perhaps a bit unusual, but I like a well chilled Gerwurtraminer with sushi.

I also like white zinfandel with pizza. As for pasta, that depends, a pasta with a good hearty tomato based sauce, I like a full bodied red, like Barolo.


----------



## smurfe

A chilled Gwertz is good with boiled crawfish or boiled crabs. I bet it is good with Sushi, particularly if you have some Wasabi (sp?) sauce with it.


----------



## cpfan

Gewurtztraminer is often considered a 'turkey' wine. My brother likes Cranberry Chianti mist wine with his turkey.

Steve


----------



## Abby

Now that sounds intriguing. I think I will have to add Cranberry Chianti Mist to my "to try" list.

I have a Blackberry Cabernet Island Mist for summer sipping that I should be botting this week or the next.


----------



## Abby

I also like it with Teriyaki Salmon as well. I am lucky to live on the East Coast, were seafood is plentiful. I was born and raised in Saskatchewan, where the tide hasn't risen in recent millenia and "fresh" seafood is a relative term.

For a good portion of my life, a salmon was a strange fish that lived in a tin can and only came out on Saturdays for Dad's lunch.


----------



## smurfe

I live in South Louisiana between New Orleans and Baton Rouge. I have an endless supply of fresh seafood as well as a multitude of other fine cuisine's which many revolve around seafood. My gut has doubled in size I think since moving here 8 years ago. I came from south central Illinois. Same situation you described.


----------



## Abby

smurfe said:


> I live in South Louisiana between New Orleans and Baton Rouge. I have an endless supply of fresh seafood as well as a multitude of other fine cuisine's which many revolve around seafood.



Where I live now is the heart of L'Acadie, one would never believe that the Acadians who became the Cajuns are the same group of people cuisine wise. Things here are a tad... bland. The first year I lived here, I had a bumper crop of tomatoes, and was making and canning salsa. I didn't have much luck with my peppers so I bought about a dozen jalapenos at the local grocery. The clerk at the checkout was nearly apoplectic. "Do you have any idea how hot these are?" 

"yes, on the low side of medium on the scale."

She and I stared at each other as if we were from different planets, which, I guess we were.


----------



## Sacalait

The heart of acadiana? How close are you to New Iberia?


----------



## smurfe

Muscadine said:


> The heart of acadiana? How close are you to New Iberia?



Good one.  I think she is from the "Original" Heart of Acadiana. I believe she is in Nova Scotia. Our housekeeper says Hi. She is a New Iberia girl.


----------



## Sacalait

smurfe said:


> Good one.  I think she is from the "Original" Heart of Acadiana. I believe she is in Nova Scotia. Our housekeeper says Hi. She is a New Iberia girl.



I had to go back and read it again...yeah you're probably right.


----------



## Abby

> Good one. I think she is from the "Original" Heart of Acadiana. I believe she is in Nova Scotia. Our housekeeper says Hi. She is a New Iberia girl.



Well, New Brunswick, from where I live I can still see Acadian Dikes, throw a rock and hit Ft. St. Laurence (Ft. BeauSeJour under the French) and practically spit in the Bay of Fundy. There was a huge Acadian/Cajun homecoming about 3 years ago, and they came back from all over. Evangeline country is further south down towards Annapolis Royal. (Some good wineries down that way and one place that makes a truly glorious dry apple cider)


----------



## davidturner

My favorite wine pairing is a big red with a medium rare steak.


----------



## marcc.104

I saw that someone already mentioned that he loves Pinot Grigio with seafood and I totally agree to that. Basically I really love seafood because it is so delicious. If you want to make me happy just serve some grilled prawns with a cold glass of Pinot Grigio and you will see me very happy. It is definitely as easy.


----------



## Malkore

chocolate (dark or milk) and a good red wine...merlot, chianti, etc

great dessert type pairing!


----------



## Wade E

It also goes good with a deep fruit wine like Black Currant or Elderberry.


----------



## heavydrinker

I prefer lamb with red wine in ...And also I like steak with white wine...That is what I usually prefer


----------



## mark467s

I like Thai roadted chicken with Red wine.Its the perfect combination for me.I love it .


----------



## Midwest Vintner

heavydrinker said:


> I prefer lamb with red wine in ...And also I like steak with white wine...That is what I usually prefer



definitely with you on the lamb/red, but a steak goes with a merlot or cab. 

also, pineapple and pork chops rock!  

now i'm uber hungry!!!


----------



## St Allie

A good port or dessert wine, irish coffee

a selection of cheeses,crackers, dried and fresh fruit.

my bloke would add a cigar for himself too,

( we are a non smoking household.. so he has to have the cigar outside!)

Allie


----------



## Wade E

And I like to wash down a nice venison burger with a home brewed Red Ale!


----------

